
Pro-Trump bots overwhelmed pro-Clinton messages, researchers say - aceperry
http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Pro-Trump-bots-overwhelmed-pro-Clinton-messages-10623221.php
======
rurban
David Brock had quite a year and a big budget, yes. Unfortunately he and the
CTR got caught on camera by James O'Keefe, and on record by its online budget.

The Clinton camp didn't create bots. Besides more illegal things, they bought
papers and paid shills, e.g in India to spam politics, worldnews and many
other forums. Their POV [http://correctrecord.org/barrier-
breakers-2016-a-project-of-...](http://correctrecord.org/barrier-
breakers-2016-a-project-of-correct-the-record/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/TheoryOfReddit/comments/4vbq3c/the_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/TheoryOfReddit/comments/4vbq3c/the_rise_of_the_reddit_shill/)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/TheRecordCorrected/comments/4xeq2h/...](https://www.reddit.com/r/TheRecordCorrected/comments/4xeq2h/is_ctr_outsourcing_to_india_has_anyone_else/)

------
omarforgotpwd
Some of these post-election explanations are so ridiculous. Yes, I'm sure
Twitter spam bots had a large material impact on the outcome of the election.

~~~
hulahoof
_“Anyone who claims that automated spam accounts that tweeted about the U.S.
election had an effect on voters’ opinions or influenced the national Twitter
conversation clearly underestimates voters and fails to understand how Twitter
works,” said Nick Pacilio, a Twitter spokesman._

I agree with this sentiment from later in the article

